# The winner of the first monthly photo contest is....



## Jacqui (Jun 7, 2013)

This dandelion loving Russian is Big Mama, who is proudly cared for by Pam! Congrats Pam!!


----------



## pam (Jun 9, 2013)

I want to thank everyone for participating in the contest it was alot of fun  I feel honered my picture was chosen there were so many great pictures. I am excited to hear what the next contest subject will be.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 9, 2013)

Congratulations on your win, Pam. It's a great picture!


----------



## wellington (Jun 9, 2013)

Congratulations Pam. She is a cutie.


----------



## pam (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## bigred (Jun 9, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> This dandelion loving Russian is Big Mama, who is proudly cared for by Pam! Congrats Pam!!



Very nice ( colorful ) pic


----------



## mctlong (Jun 9, 2013)

Congratulations Pam!!! Great picture! Big mama looks very happy with all those dandelions!


----------



## Jim in Merced CA (Jun 9, 2013)

Great picture -- congratulations Pam


----------



## pam (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you so much


----------



## sibi (Jun 9, 2013)

Congrads!! Pam, that was a great pic.


----------



## loyolaboy98 (Jun 9, 2013)

How do i enter this here contest. Turbo is a cutie and he will grow up to be a fashion model on tortoise life and le turtle de beauty.
He needs a little warm up


Kyle & Turbo


----------



## pam (Jun 9, 2013)

You can enter Turbo in the next photo contest  Its alot of fun  Bet you have some great pictures


----------



## loyolaboy98 (Jun 9, 2013)

How do i enter them?


Kyle & Turbo


----------



## mctlong (Jun 9, 2013)

loyolaboy98 said:


> How do i enter them?
> 
> 
> Kyle & Turbo



The instructions on how to enter are here:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-72808.html

Good luck!


----------



## RuthJanice (Jun 10, 2013)

Great picture Pam!!!! Congrats on the win.


----------



## ben32hayt (Sep 15, 2013)

Congrats! Your tort looks great 
-Ben


----------



## Oxalis (Sep 26, 2013)

I love your photo! Super cute!!


----------



## Star-of-India (Mar 26, 2014)

Beautiful pic!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 6, 2014)

Great job Pam !


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 6, 2014)

Congrats! ! ! ! ! 

It is a great picture! ! ! !


----------



## Marie (Jul 30, 2014)

Awesome picture


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 31, 2014)

Great photo but a Russain tort wouldn't do any less. 


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## ditzyangeluk (Jul 31, 2014)

Is there still a Photo Contest .. as in, is it a regular thing? If so, how? When? Where? Etc etc


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jul 31, 2014)

I'd love to do something like this again!


Or hey, maybe I could run something on the TFO Instagram?


----------

